
Bulk SMS Services for Ecommerce Businesses - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2981268/Which-are-the-best-bulk-SMS-services-for-an-ecommerce-business
======
peeterx
You should also checkout custom chatbots for Ecommerce Business. They are a
great opportunity to anyone looking to improve the communication between the
customers and the business, which we all want in Ecommerce.

Though, setting up a custom AI chatbot can be so annoying. There are so many
tools out there but they all seem to miss a feature that you REALLY need.

Most times they all force you to pay to have that “Powered by….” imprint
removed and AI doesn’t work.

How about a done-for-you solution? These Chatifai guys set up a simple custom
chatbot for just 19$/m in 72 hours after placing your order!
[https://chatifai.datawisepro.com](https://chatifai.datawisepro.com)

